# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  اخييييرا :: عودة صحيفة المريخ للصدور

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*درع المريخ الواقي وسيفه البتار (صحيفة المريخ) تعاود الصدور من جديد

اصدر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قراراً قضي بمعاودة صحيفة المريخ أشرف الإصدارات للصدور من جديد ابتداء من 1/1/2016 برؤية صحفية جديدة وشرع المجلس فورا في وضع الترتيبات اللازمة لصدور الصحيفة في التاريخ المحدد وذلك من خلال إجتماعه ظهر اليوم السبت .
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا نتمني ذلك اخيرا 
اشرف الاصدارت تشرف الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*خبر جميل للغاية ونتمني ان يتم اسكات نقة حسن حمد بتعيينه رئيسآ  للتحرير وقفل هذا البلف نهائيآ ،،،،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*عقبال الهدف حتى تكون هناك قوة اعلاميه للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عقبال الاذاعه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالتوفيق ان شاءالله وعقبال الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*ابو شيبة رايو شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*بالتوفيق  
المفروض  تكون  من زمااااااان
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*اوﻻ انا مع صحيفة المريخ ولكن آراء الوقت والظرف الحالي غير مناسب لعدم توفر المال و هناك أولويات مثل بداية الأعداد و مستحقات اللاعبين وخاصة إغلاق الصحيفة السابق كان للأسباب مالية ( خسارة ) و كلنا يعلم ان العائد في سوق الإعلام ليس بالسريع عليه ار ان يترك هذا الامر للمجلس المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أذاعت هوى السودان قبل قليل توصل مجلس التسيير لاتفاق مع الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحسن لتولي رئاسة تحرير صحيفة المريخ وأشارت إلى ان الأستاذ أحمد بدأ بالفعل ممارسة مهامه تمهيدا لمعاودة الصحيفة للصدور في مقبل الأيام..


*

----------

